# HOW I COVERED MY WOOD PILES



## Todd (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I decided to cover my piles with a kind of a tarp lean to this year. This is what I came up with. My wood (8 rows of 12' long by 6' high) is stacked next to my garage with a southern exposure, but gets little sun due to some large pines in the way. I used 2x4's with small hooks screwed on for the tarp gromets. One 2x4 screwed on the garage and the other hanging off the edge of the pile secured with bunji cords. As I go through the wood I can roll up the tarp as I go and keep the snow and rain off. One thing you have to watch out for is the size of the tarp they state on the package. I bought 2 ea 12x10 tarps and afterwards found the fine print which read actual size was 11'4"x 9'6". But that's ok, I can adjust the wood piles as I go.


----------



## Todd (Jun 24, 2007)

Couple more


----------



## Robbie (Jun 25, 2007)

Great job ! I think you'll be so glad you did this. 

           Your wood will now bake under that tarp until fall or winter........good move.

            Also, on really hot sunny days you could take the strap loose and raise it to expose your wood for the day.


           Robbie


----------



## jpl1nh (Jun 25, 2007)

Todd, nicely done, simple, inexpensive, clean looking, and effective!


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice job Todd. Makes my humble stack look random. 

jpl1hh - you get the state motto of the year award. cracked me up


----------



## MrGriz (Jun 25, 2007)

Great idea.  I like the fact that it is easy to roll the tarp up in good weather or for easier access.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice stack....this forums great....... good ideas and cheap costing ideas !

a.k.a - WoodButcher


----------



## WarmGuy (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice job.  How thick is the plastic?  

I wonder if next year you should leave six inches or so between the first row and the shed/garage to improve the air flow?


----------



## Todd (Jul 4, 2007)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> Nice job.  How thick is the plastic?
> 
> I wonder if next year you should leave six inches or so between the first row and the shed/garage to improve the air flow?



I think the tarps are 14x14 weave? They seem pretty heavy duty and they were on sale for about $8 at the local Farm & Fleet store. Hpoefully they will last a couple seasons.

That would be a good idea to increase the gaps some. There is about 2" gaps between the garage and all the rows.

I also noticed an increase in air flow when the wind is blowing. Maybe it creates a kind of tunnel effect?


----------

